# Flap Jack by Monagram



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Heres my Flap Jack that Lastastronaut mentioned as a favorite.. I loved this one too as a kid and this one still works !! Its the original from 1973 but not the one I had as a kid [that one suffered battle damage by firecrackers ]. Made by Monagram , its a snap-tite kit , the arms Flap up and down and the machine guns move in and out simulating shooting. What a fun kit !! Oh , in the pic , the Lil Coffin, the C3PO and R2D2 models are all original but the frankie is not . .. Love hanging out with you guys and seeing your cool build-ups . Isn't this place great ??


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh , the propeller spins too - its very animated !! I need to figure out how to make a gif of it - its kinda amusing to see..


----------



## lastastronaut (Jan 29, 2008)

HHAHA.. That's great to see that thing again. I hadn't actually seen that thing
in 30 years,and that's no exageration of the time frame. I don't even remember it's demise.. but strangely, I also remembered it having that weird shape, that I would later come to understand was sort of an exagerated send up to the X-Plane "Goblin" sort of fuselage.
Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Isn't that one of the old paint-by-number pirate paintings in the background? I used to have those!


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*FlapJack by Tom Daniel*

FlapJack was one of the models designed for Monogram in the 1970s by Tom Daniel, who is better known for his hot rods, such as Rommel's Rod and the Red Baron. Daniel, an ex-Navy man, lobbied Monogram to produce a Navy version of FlapJack, but Monogram did not produce such a kit.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I loved this kit when I was a kid; I wish they'd reissue it. Taking the "baby boomer nostalgia" factor into consideration, Revellogram would probably do well if they reissued a lot of these kits that haven't seen the light of day in decades, even if they were a limited release and/or retailed at slightly inflated prices.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Yeah, I'd love to have another Flapjack!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

This thread triggered an ancient memory.
I think I had that kit when I was very young!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I still have mine.


----------



## lastastronaut (Jan 29, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> I loved this kit when I was a kid; I wish they'd reissue it. Taking the "baby boomer nostalgia" factor into consideration, Revellogram would probably do well if they reissued a lot of these kits that haven't seen the light of day in decades, even if they were a limited release and/or retailed at slightly inflated prices.


Agreed 1000%.. There is a nice selection of the early years "Revellogram" models,that would do quite well to be reintroduced,and maybe retooled a bit 
to recrisp softened details,if needed.
There were some amaaaazing really top shelf models based on the Space race Future Speculative that were done, that i would love to get my hands on,as would most of us.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That's one of the few models I wish I still had. That and the Leif Ericson Galactic Cruiser. And the Moonbus.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Managed to score a built-up on the E-place for $20. Unbuilts go for a ridiculous amount.

A little TLC, and it looks pretty good. I have to get some AAs for it, so I can fire it up. 

Hey, Moebius, are you reading this? Might be nice to hook up with Tom Daniel, if he's not spoken for elsewhere... A XXIst Century repop would be mondo cool!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Frank's already hooked up with Tom. Welcome back Rommels Rod!!!!
Chris.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

D'oh! I did look at the Rommel's Rod on the website.

Okay, Frank, Time for a Flapjack! If nothing else, the Air Farce would probably buy a ton of them!


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Duff Miver,

I remember the Flapjack. It's wings flapped. Mine got thrown away a long time ago.

Also, I remember having the same paint-by-numbers pirate skeleton. Yours looks better painted than mine was. That painting went in the garbage a long time ago as well.

Roland


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm glad to see some interest in the Flap Jack. I can remember taking it into 4th grade class and just about everybody gathered around the table to watch it [even the teacher] . Priceless memories. Yep thats an orginal 1 2 3 paint by numbers pirate skeleton painting. I have the other one also [remember there was two?] I bet I painted that 25 years ago. It ties in with my love of MPCs pirates models. I have never seen these paint by numbers pirates anywhere since about 1978. {sorry to go on about them - I know their not models but its all for nostalgia sake } I can not wait for the Rommels Rod re-issue !! Oh , one other thing ... a few years back I emailed Tom Daniels [curtisy of the showrods website and by golly he wrote me back ! What a super kool thing to do ! He's a very cool man. I asked him in my email if he ever got mad at people who mistakenly call him Tom DanielS. He said nope happens all the time and happened to his dad also. I was completely blown away that this icon from my childhood was actually emailing me. What a great guy !!!!!!!


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Ha! Look, even I called him Tom Daniels - D'oh ! Just call me Duff MiverS ---------- lol ! Tom Daniel no 'S' !!!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I did not know this thing even existed. Very cool kit. It resembles the Deals Wheels planes (which I happen to love). Thanks for sharing this pic. It gives me another one to keep my eyes peeled for!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> Frank's already hooked up with Tom. Welcome back Rommels Rod!!!!
> Chris.


It ain't back yet. One of the first kits announced by Moebius, and no updates...I think it's been moved from the backburner to the "we'll get to it eventually" pile.


----------



## Kev71H (Jul 15, 2002)

I want to buy this flapJack model off you. How much to San Jose, CA? 95118?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I built one of those for a model rocket contest trophy, the prang award, years ago. A funny, neat, oddball kit. I also notice you have a little coffin and other things there too. I picked up a little coffin off eBay a while back. I had one when I was a kid so will build this new one sometime. I know it will turn out better than the one I built when I was about 12.


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks in your interest in my Flap Jack but , unfortunately, its not for sale. I'm sure if you check Ebay you will find one there . I highly recommend this kit - its a fun model ! Yep , thats an original Lil Coffin ... With the re-release of Rommel's Rod , TJ Taxi , Royal Rail , Lil Stogie , Circus Wagon, Spock and the UFO, it sure is a good time to be a model kit builder !!! Did I accidentally set the Delorean to 1973 ? Cool , Man ..... cool ....


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Theres twoFlap Jacks at Ebay right now - http://cgi.ebay.com/Monogram-Aircra...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c530ba6b6 and heres a built-up - http://cgi.ebay.com/Monogram-Aircra...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c530ba6b6 Hope you find one of these terriffic kits !!


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Oops - built up here - http://cgi.ebay.com/Monogram-Flap-J...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item23053717ec


----------



## Supraman7mgte (Nov 29, 2012)

Looking for somebody that can scan and 3d print some parts for my fav kit


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You might contact your local schools, colleges, or universities to see if they have classes or a lab willing to take this on as a semester/class assignment. Some public libraries and senior activity centers are also developing on site labs for eligible patrons to use and learn the process. 🤙


----------

